# Bartow County update



## Who-Rah (Nov 10, 2009)

Little to nothing moving in the hardwoods or ridges. Movement in foodplots has slowed down from previous cold weather weeks. Several nice bucks have been taken off the lease back during the cold snap. Anybody seeing bucks pushing does?


----------



## Goose 15 (Nov 12, 2009)

We are having an off year on our lease.We've only taken 1 Doe,and have only seen a few deer.I have seen no sign of rutting activity,rubs,or,scrapes.The rest of the members haven't faired any better.Hope this changes soon.


----------



## Brian Groce (Nov 14, 2009)

Watched a doe get chased by a spike and a 4 point for 10 minutes this morning in Euharlee.


----------



## Who-Rah (Nov 17, 2009)

If things weren't already strange enough my friend took a 110-120 class 8 pointer in Euharlee at 4:25pm yesterday afternoon. Was this buck moving due to the front?, maybe so. He said the business end of this buck's rut tool was well used. So they are breeding. But moving during the hot afternoon is all about being charged and ready to go and just needing to hook up.
Any news from around the county?


----------



## MCBIG (Nov 20, 2009)

finally seen a deer yesterday afternoon at my place in kingston.
i mostly hunt my food plot at the back of my property but the white oaks are rainin acorns so hard i dont think the deer have cared about the plot mix that much.the acorns are so thick it,s like walkin on marbles and i figure since the holler i hunt goes from my property line to the etowah river their gonna eat closer to the river until they start chasin real hard-i sure wish they,d start chasin my way this is as slow as i,ve ever seen around the house,just started seeing some decent sign so maybe they,re bout to break loose!
mike


----------

